# My new mead, new questions



## Cooper S. (May 24, 2019)

Just bought this mead frame set, and was curious why it doesn’t have a serial number or fender mounts? I assume it probably just predates those but I’d thought I’d ask anyways.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 24, 2019)

Can you show exactly where the serial number is missing from?


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2019)

Looks like a hole for a rear mudguard on the chainstay bridge, may have had a rear guard only.


----------



## rustNspokes (May 26, 2019)

The one I have has no holes in either of the chainstay bridges and has a single digit on the underside of the crank hanger.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 26, 2019)

Finally found it


----------



## Cooper S. (May 26, 2019)

So is this a great western manufactured bike? The frame is similar to my western framed mead, but it doesn’t have the bb cutouts and a different style fork


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2019)

Looks more like and Iver Johnson.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 26, 2019)

Iver it is


----------



## dnc1 (May 26, 2019)

Mead forks though?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2019)

Ivers have small diameter bottom bracket shells. What is the ID of the shell on this frame?


----------



## Cooper S. (May 27, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Ivers have small diameter bottom bracket shells. What is the i.d. of the shell on this frame?



Standard bottom bracket (fit a schwinn bearing race)


----------



## fat tire trader (May 28, 2019)

Then, the only characteristic that I see that might mislead someone to say it is an Iver is the location of the serial number. Its hard to see in your pictures, but it looks like your headtube has around silhouette from a (Mead?) head badge. Does it have two vertical or horizontal badge screw holes? How far are they apart?


----------



## Cooper S. (May 28, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Then, the only characteristic that I see that might mislead someone to say it is an Iver is the location of the serial number. Its hard to see in your pictures, but it looks like your headtube has around silhouette from a (Mead?) head badge. Does it have two vertical or horizontal badge screw holes? How far are they apart?



I probably should’ve included a pic of the badge...


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2019)

don't Ivers have S/N's on the right side, seat pillar, not left?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 28, 2019)

Yes, they are on the right (drive side).


----------



## Cooper S. (May 29, 2019)

Unless anyone can think of a supplier for this frame, can we assume mead produced this themselves?


----------

